

The Secret History Of Hacking [video] - percept
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS9rL6-nvP4

======
percept
The stories may be familiar to many, but I hadn't seen this particular
documentary before...

Plus, it's got Woz.

------
eXpl0it3r
It goes out of sync, better find another source.

